# دوران الشمس بسفر الجامعة



## جندي الرب (28 مارس 2008)

*5 وَالشَّمْسُ تُشْرِقُ وَالشَّمْسُ تَغْرُبُ وَتُسْرِعُ إِلَى مَوْضِعِهَا حَيْثُ تُشْرِقُ ( سفر الجامعة 5:1).
لماذا كتب أن الشمس تسرع إلى موضعها حيث تشرق ؟
هل يعني هذا أن الشمس هي التي تدور حول الأرض و تتحرك
أليست الشمس ثابتة لا تتحرك و الأرض هي التي تدور عليها
.
شكرا للجميع
سلام رب المجد يسوع معكم *


----------



## My Rock (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دوران الشمس بسفر الجامعة*

المعنى هنا يخص الحركة الظاهرية
اذ بالحقيقة الشمس لا تشرق و لا تغرب, لكن دوران الأرض حول نفسها يسبب الشروق و الغرب
فعلميا عندما نقول الشمس تشرق و تغرب لا يمثل الحركة النسبية للشمس, لكنه ليس خاطئ, اذ الحركة الظاهرية توظف الشمس في مكان الشروق و الغروب و نسب الفعل لها
فشروق الشمس و غروبها هو صحيح اذا نظرنا له بالحركة الظاهرية و الشئ نفسه فأسراع الشمس الى موضعها حيث تشرق حاله حال الشروق و الغروب المنسوب للشمس كفعل 

اذا اسراع الشمس الى موضع الشروق هو المعني بالحركة الظاهرية بظهور الشمس

و المعنى الكلي لمن يقرأ الأصحاح هو في اعادة الأشياء و تكرارها, 
فالشمس تشرق و تغرب و يتككر الفعل هذا
فالرياح تذهب حنوبا و شمالا و يتكرر الفعل هذا ايضا
الأنهار تجري الى البحر و البحر لا يمتلئ و يستمر معها جريان الماء من الأنهار الى البحار الى اخره مما يذكره الأصحاح

ليقصد تكرار الاشياء و الشمس واحدة منها

سلام و نعمة


----------



## صوت الرب (29 مارس 2008)

*رد على: دوران الشمس بسفر الجامعة*

*الفقرة الواردة من الكتاب المقدس لا تتحدث عن حركة الشمس
بل تتكلم عن تكرار الظواهر برؤيا بشرية
أي ما يراه البشر لتوصيل فكرة تكرار الأشياء و 
إثبات أن لا شيء جديد تحت الشمس كما في الآية 9
 فَلَيْسَ تَحْتَ الشَّمْسِ جَدِيدٌ. 

*


----------



## Hallelujah (12 نوفمبر 2008)

جندي الرب 
My Rock
صوت الرب
انا شاكر لكم على اثارة الشبهة و الرد عليها​


----------



## NEW_MAN (12 نوفمبر 2008)

الكتاب المقدس ليس كتابا علميا 
فهناك تعبيرات ادبية وشعرية وفلسفية 
الغرض منها توصيل الفكرة والرسالة الروحية الى عقل الانسان ليدركها بضرب الامثلة بما يدركه الانسان من محسوسات وملموسات.

اذا نظر احدا الى كل كلمة في الكتاب المقدس على انها يؤخذ منها معلومة علمية، فسوف يكون لدينا كتاب علوم ، وليس كتابا روحيا ، مكتوبا بلغة شعرية وادبية وفلسفية .


----------



## نبيل توفيق (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*تم تحرير الرد بواسطة My Rock*
*لاحتواء الرد على معلومات غير صحيحة*


----------



## الحوت (13 نوفمبر 2008)

*The sun rises and the sun sets, and to its place it yearns and rises there.

The sun rises, etc. A generation goes and a generation comes as the sun rises at dawn and sets at eventide, and it goes throughout the night, yearning to rise from the place whence it rose yesterday, that it will rise from there also today.
​*​*
Rashi's Commentary​*


----------



## My Rock (13 نوفمبر 2008)

الى يومنا هذا و نحن نعرف ان الارض تدور حول الشمس و ما زلنا نستعمل مصطلح الشمس تشرق الساعة الفلانية و الشمس تغرب في الساعة الفلانية, فكل القنوات و النشرات الجوية تستخدم هذا المصطلح لظاهرية الشروق و الغروب المنسوب ظاهرياً للشمس


----------



## My Rock (14 نوفمبر 2008)

الرجاء عدم تشتيت الموضوع و الرجاء عدم وضع مشاركات حذفت من قبل الادارة مسبقاً


----------



## molto (30 يناير 2009)

*سفر المزامير  - الإصحاح 19​4 انطلق صوتهم إلى الأرض كلها وكلامهم إلى أقاصي العالم. جعل للشمس مسكنا فيها،
5 وهي مثل العريس الخارج من مخدعه، كالعداء المبتهج للسباق في الطريق.
6 تنطلق من أقصى السموات، وتدور إلى أقاصيها، ولا شيء يحتجب من حرها.
7 شريعة الرب كاملة تنعش النفس. شهادة الرب صادقة تجعل الجاهل حكيما.​*


----------



## احمس (30 يناير 2009)

اخي الحبيب تلخيص الكلام الارض تدور حول الشمس و الشمس ايضا تدور حول مركز مجره ( درب التبانه) و هذا معلوم ان الشمس و النجوم تدور في فلك المجره اذا الشمس تدور و ترجع لمواضعها و شكرا للسؤال المهم


----------



## احمس (30 يناير 2009)

من قال لك و من اين علمت ان الشمس ثابته و لا تتحرك ؟؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (2 فبراير 2010)

موضوع ذو صلة 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=119345


----------

